# Ich gelange dauernd zu www.perfectnav.com



## mille (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Wenn ich gelegentlich auf einige Seiten gehe, die ich schon vorher 1000000mal besucht habe, und ich bin kein DAU, gelange ich immer zu http://www.perfectnav.com.

System: winxp, neuinstalliert!

Beispiel: http://www.perfectnav.com/index.cfm...min/&uid=12D3B988-C91B-4DF6-8ACA-06353CDBB9CD

fragt mich mal wieso? Ich hab kein Plan. Auf dem FTP existiert sogar der Ordner "admin" ... wieso lande ich dann trotzdem bei der hässlichen Seite?

millZ


----------



## Leola13 (10. Januar 2004)

Hai,

vielleicht hilft dir dies 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## mille (11. Januar 2004)

Also, ich habe da zwar jetzt nicht nachgeguggt, aber ich habe noch einmal nachgedacht und gedacht, das könnte an der Registry liegen.

Also falls jemand immer zu irgendeiner Seite gelangt, und nicht weiss wieso.

Link merken, "regedit" unter ausführen eingeben und nach diesem Link suchen. Dann einfach die Keys löschen.


:: Dies sollten allerdings nur erfahrene Nutzer machen, denn ihr könnt euch damit auch das Windows zerschiessen (im E-Fall)::

...auf eigene Gefahr... bei mir hat es aber geklappt =)

millZ


----------



## Tommy (11. Januar 2004)

Besorgt dir ein Programme wie Adware um Werbung zu entfernen. Du hast da irgendwo dir ein böses Programm geholt.


----------



## Knödelkopf (18. Januar 2004)

Ohjee..
das gleiche problem hab ich eben gepostet *schäm*


----------



## Billie (21. Februar 2004)

Ich hab das Teil durch Kazaa 2.6 raufgeklatsch't bekommen... schön waren die Zeiten mit Kazaa Lite, kaum steigt man wieder auf die normale Version um hat man Probleme.

Ich hab viel gegoogelt und auch viel gefunden, aber bisher hat nicht's genützt. Hab es jetzt selbs in die Hand genommen, neu gestartet, in regedit nach "perfectnav" gesucht, alle einträge gelösch, dann den Programmordner "PerfectNav" gelöscht und bisher hab ich keine Probleme mehr!

Aber irrwitzig was mal so alles am PC hat was da eigentlich gar nicht hingehört. Ich persönliche versuche zB immer die Liste der Systemstart-Programme, (Start -> Ausführen -> "msconfig" -> Systemstart) klein zuhalten.

Gibt's sonst noch ein paar Tip's ?!


----------



## bernhardp (17. März 2004)

Sogar auf  http://www.perfectnav.com selbst steht das wenn man Kazaa Deinstalliert, die blöder weiterleitung auch weg is! Und das hat bei mir jetzt auf jeden fall funktioniert


----------



## KYS (21. April 2004)

*perfectnav einfach weglöschen*

hatte ich auch, einfach unter programme suchen nach nem ordner, der perfectnav heißt, offline gehen und den löschen und ausm papierkorb schmeißen. seither ist das problem weg.


----------

